# Radon Slide 150 9.0 HD Umlenkhebel ausgeschlagen



## Ste0327 (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe mir vor ca. 2,5 Jahren bei Bike-Discount ein Slide 150 9.0 HD 2018 zugelegt.
Letztes Jahr musste ich zum ersten mal den Support kontaktieren, da mir ein Schaden an der oberen Lagerung des Dämpfers aufgefallen ist.  Obwohl die Schraube mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen war ein deutliches Spiel zu erkennen. Ebenfalls konnte der Bolzen beim festen anziehen der Schraube relativ leicht gedreht werden. Hab das alles mitsamt Bildern an den Support gesendet, worauf mir erklärt wurde, dass es whrs an der Lagerbuchse liegt und mir wurde eine neue zugesendet. 





Diese war aber nicht ausgeschlagen.
Was mir damals nicht aufgefallen ist, aber auf den Bildern schon deutlich erkennbar, ist das die Bohrung des Umlenkhebels schon deutlich Spiel hat und die Fläche am Umlenkhebel auch angefressen ist.

Bin dann aufgrund einer Verletzung letztes Jahr nicht mehr gefahren und erstes dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen. Das Spiel war dabei nach wie vor vorhanden. Deshalb habe ich den Dämpfer nochmals demontiert und jetzt sieht das ganze so aus:







Man sieht jetzt noch deutlicher, dass der Umlenkhebel defekt ist. Habe dann diesen im Mai nochmal den Support kontaktiert und jetzt kommts…..

Wieder wurde auf meine Erklärungen absolut nicht eingegangen und mir einen kostenpflichtigen komplett neuen Rahmen für 500€ angeboten, was anderes könnte man in diesem Fall nicht anbieten (Ohne eine Begründung). Man könne mir auch die Umlenkhebel nicht einzeln anbieten. So müsste ich den kompletten Rahmen kaufen und dann noch auf meine Kosten austauschen lassen oder selbst umbauen.
Auf mehrfaches Nachfragen wurde mir dann erklärt, dass ich selber Schuld wäre , dass der Schaden entstanden sein soll weil ich mit lockerer Schraube gefahren bin oder weil die Dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen ist.
Nachdem ich erklärt habe, dass beides nicht der Fall ist wurde mir dann gesagt, dass die Dämpferbuchse auch gar nicht ausschlagen kann davor schlägt der Rahmen aus. Das sieht man ja auch auf den Bildern. Nach dieser Argumentation wurde mir bei der ersten Reklamation wissentlich ein Ersatzteil zugesendet dessen Austausch nichts bringt.
Zwischenzeitlich ist dann auch noch der Herr vom Support krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen und ein Kollege hat das übernommen. Er hat zuerst ebenfalls versucht mir einen neuen Rahmen anzubieten mir aber noch die Alternative angeboten das komplette Rad einzusenden und das untersuchen zu lassen. Direkt an Radon soll ich mich auch nicht wenden, da so ein großer Schaden über den Support bei Bike Discount abgewickelt werden muss. Einen Lokalen Service Partner aufzusuchen ist ebenfalls nicht möglich
Ich diskutiere jetzt schon seit 2 Monaten mit dem Support rum, bekomme entweder einen neuen Rahmen angeboten, den ich selbst bezahlen muss obwohl ich den Schaden nicht verursacht habe oder soll mein ganzes Bike einsenden. Damit wäre dann die Bike Saison für dieses Jahr wohl auch gelaufen.....

Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand der schon ähnliche Probleme mit dem Support hatte oder einen Schaden am Umlenkhebel oder hat vielleicht eine Idee wie man das lösen könnte. Bin langsam echt ziemlich verzweifelt, da sich das über 2 Monate hinzieht und ich keinen Schritt weiter gekommen bin.
Erwarte ebenfalls eine Antwort vom Radon Team.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Juli 2019)

Habe dir eine Nachricht geschrieben. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sixflags1971 (24. September 2019)

Hallo Ste0372, 
habe leider genau das gleiche Problem wie Du. Kannst Du bitte mal berichten, was daraus geworden ist bzw. ob Du Dich mit Radon noch einigen konntest? 
Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## ue50 (13. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab das mal auseinandergeschraubt weil es manchmal quitscht. Die lackierte Buchse lässt sich im Dämpfer nicht bewegen. Sollte sie aber weil im Dämpfer Gleitlager drin sind. Da die oben wie unten festsitzen dreht halt das schwächere Teil. In dem Fall der Bolzen in der Schwinge.
Das ist natürlich Murks.
Werde die Hülse jetzt nacharbeiten damit die Gleitlager das tun für wad sie eingebaut wurden.
Evtl. ist nur zu viel Farbe drauf.
Gruss 
Christoph


----------



## DonSimpone (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem wie der Ersteller dieses Threads. Radon Slide 150 8.0, Modelljahr 2015. Die Bohrungen in der Wippe sind geweitet, dort hat dann die Schraube Radialspiel und es "klackt" bei jedem Einfedern.
Mich würde interessieren, wie *Ste0327 *geholfen wurde. 
Die von *ue50 *geschilderte Ursache (Buchse in Gleitlager dreht schwerer als Schraube in der Wippe) klingt aus meiner Sicht absolut nachvollziehbar und plausibel. Auch bei mir ist die Buchse im Gleitlager sehr fest, sie lässt sich von Hand nicht drehen. 
Die Buchse am kleineren der beide Durchmesser nachzuarbeiten, damit sie leichter im Dämpferlager dreht, ist sicher eine gute Idee. Blöd nur, wenn die Bohrung in der Wippe bereits aufgeweitet ist. Enger bekommt man die wohl kaum mehr.


----------

